

Show HN: iOS Switch as Web Component - ankurpatel
http://ankurp.github.io/paper-switch/

======
mitwilsch
Nice! I've been getting into Polymer with Paper, and Google's new material
design. Would be very cool to have an equivalent theme for iOS.

